# DS-134 and DS-864



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all,
Going well wel far, and now have letters from Embassy!

This may seem a little late in the day to ask this question, but it didn't raise ity's head till today. My girlfriend won't be earning enough to sponsor me directly, and her parents are willing to sign as co-sponsors.

Her father is medically retired from the army, and recieves all his income as a result of that from the state in one form or another. 

Can anyone confirm 100% whether he will be eligible to co-sponsor my application?

Also, i have a separate income from property in the UK, is there any way i can use that to show i will not be a burden on the US system? 

Many thanks for your help in advance lane:


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Read the I-864 ..we dont know all your detail but to be frank you have a doomed marriage if you dont have the minimum income required 

ensure the parents know how serious signing that document is for them


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

With the greatest respect Davis, if the information was in the I-864, i wouldn't have asked the question here.

FYI I have an income that far exceeds the minimum, but as it's earned in the UK (and will continue once i reach the states), i cannot gain a job in the US until i have managed to get the visa for which the sponsorship is required and my partner doesn't earn enough in her own right to act as sole sponsor, we require a co sponsor as detailed in my post.

Thank you for your contribution, unhelpful though it proved to be.



Davis1 said:


> Read the I-864 ..we dont know all your detail but to be frank you have a doomed marriage if you dont have the minimum income required
> 
> ensure the parents know how serious signing that document is for them


----------

